

DoubleRecall (YC S11) turns paywalls into advertising dollars - zach
http://gigaom.com/2011/08/23/doublerecall-turns-paywalls-into-advertising-dollars/

======
zach
Sweet, laser-targeted idea. The quality of the business concepts coming out of
YC have increased even as their quantity has exploded. It could be
survivorship bias, but in any case I'm impressed.

